# Anyone been able to see if the storm brought in Blue Water??



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking to go give it a shot this weekend. Hopefully the storm brought in some clean water. I know once the Mississippi starts to empty after the storm it's gonna get NASTY out there. 
Thanks
Miles


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Negative... probably wont know until this weekend. Planning on shooting out to the spur to give it a shot. I'm thinking Isaac brought blue water with, but it will probably be a short window until mobile bay and the Mississippi dump brown water into the gulf. 

A 2 will be on ch. 68 if anybody else gives it a go.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

team_A_II said:


> Negative... probably wont know until this weekend. Planning on shooting out to the spur to give it a shot. I'm thinking Isaac brought blue water with, but it will probably be a short window until mobile bay and the Mississippi dump brown water into the gulf.
> 
> A 2 will be on ch. 68 if anybody else gives it a go.


How long do you think we got till the dirty water clouds up eerything?


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Planning to go early next week sometime.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> How long do you think we got till the dirty water clouds up eerything?


I'm not sure but I'd say middle to end of next week.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, I figured we gotta trip planed the 10th


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Yeah, I figured we gotta trip planed the 10th


Did anyone get out to the nipple, spur, elbow, squiggles etc... today? Any water color reports?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Headin that way tomorrow with Dad on "Fever Reliever"!!!.....I'll let ya know how it looks.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Likely we will be there too. FN PAIR-A-DICE


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Is anyone back yet?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Are original plan was to go to The
Spur but only made it to the 131 hole when we realized we were taking on water at the rudder. The bilge pumps kept up so we trolled around the nipple and edge and did sone bottom fishing. I'll post a full report later but the water was dark green around the Edge and nipple. The radio sounded dead. Maybe someone from the labor day tourney can fill us in.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll post a report in the Bluewater reports section, but we made it out yesterday (Sun 9/2) and there was blue water north of the Spur and out at the Spur. Seemed like it was green to the East and we hit varius quality of blue from mixed green blue to very blue in patches.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

East of the nipple was some decent water went 3 for 5 on wahoo


----------

